# Step right up! Git yer snake oil here!



## theletch1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Here is an article regarding snake oil...chinese snake oil to be a bit more specific.  I've used holistic medicine my whole life and am glad to see that it is getting a little more coverage my western medicine.


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Here is an article regarding snake oil...chinese snake oil to be a bit more specific. I've used holistic medicine my whole life and am glad to see that it is getting a little more coverage my western medicine.


 
Ditto..My new Doctor has great respect for acupuncture and Chinese herbs..About bloody time..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2007)

Drac said:


> Ditto..My new Doctor has great respect for acupuncture and Chinese herbs..About bloody time..


 
Yes it is, acupuncture and herbs is what my wife does and she trained long and hard in China to learn it and work hard in a Hospital there practicing before she came here. 

My Family Doc is very interested in it and there are Doctors in our area that are amazed at the success she has with her patients. But there are doctors that I know that still look at it as a bunch of hooey.

A side story and I will stop before I climb up on a soapbox

My wife and I once had a conversation about western doctors view of traditional Chinese medicine. I said that when TCM first came here most western MDs said it was a bunch of garbage. She said that was funny because when western medicine first came to China the TCM docs said Western medicine was a bunch of garbage.


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2007)

My ex-wife tripped on some ice a few years ago...Even though we divorced we still talked..Her doctor was ready to schedule surgery as the X-ray showed nothing..I sent her to an acupuncturist and she went..She was 75% pain free at the end of her first visit and 100% after ner next one...


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Drac said:


> My ex-wife tripped on some ice a few years ago...Even though we divorced we still talked..Her doctor was ready to schedule surgery as the X-ray showed nothing..I sent her to an acupuncturist and she went..She was 75% pain free at the end of her first visit and 100% after ner next one...


Did the same thing for my back after a compression fracture at the S2.

Xue, your anecdote about the conversation with your wife is very telling.  As with most things, the truth lies somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 3, 2007)

Drac said:


> My ex-wife tripped on some ice a few years ago...Even though we divorced we still talked..Her doctor was ready to schedule surgery as the X-ray showed nothing..I sent her to an acupuncturist and she went..She was 75% pain free at the end of her first visit and 100% after ner next one...


Hey Drac... What was your real motive?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 5, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Xue, your anecdote about the conversation with your wife is very telling. As with most things, the truth lies somewhere in the middle.


 
Unlike the US, until fairly recently, both TCM and Western Medicine worked quite well together in China. Hospitals in China have Western and TCM departments. However the trend today appears to be going more towards Western medicine. And now in the US people are starting to look at TCM more.


----------



## JohnP (Nov 7, 2007)

When I started studying the MA's we were taught about the use of herbs and herbal formula's.  The processing of snake parts was also on the agenda.  We were also instructed in bone setting and tui na.  It took quite a while to learn but the time was well worth it.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2007)

Drac said:


> Ditto..My new Doctor has great respect for acupuncture and Chinese herbs..About bloody time..


 
I would have to agree, my dac. is now always looking into these types of treatments now more than ever.


----------

